# 2050 vs theraband gold



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Bit of a newbie here hence the topic area 

I was just wondering about all the different types of bands that are available. I assume a slingshot shooting 12mm lead would be more powerful with 2050 tubes than 2040 tubes. Is this true? If so; how would 2050 tubes compare to 1 and 2 layers of untapered theraband gold?

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

As with most things slingshot, the answer is "it depends". In terms of absolute speed, TBG flats are faster than 2040 is faster than 2050. If you use enough rubber to propel the ammo at the maximum speed of which that rubber is capable with that ammo, the TBG will produce more power than 2040. 2040 will produce more power than 2050. Basically, thinner rubber is faster and the more of it you use, the more power it can deliver.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> As with most things slingshot, the answer is "it depends". In terms of absolute speed, TBG flats are faster than 2040 is faster than 2050. If you use enough rubber to propel the ammo at the maximum speed of which that rubber is capable with that ammo, the TBG will produce more power than 2040. 2040 will produce more power than 2050. Basically, thinner rubber is faster and the more of it you use, the more power it can deliver.


Thank you for your reply friend 

What about if I were shooting from target style but wanted the most power? So a shorter length of rubber would be better to be thicker?


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Put it this way:

If I were to shoot 11mm lead balls and 12mm steel balls from a target position (cheek anchor point), what sort of bands would give me the highest velocity?

Thank you,

Alex.


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Alex, I think the confusing thing about your question is there is a lot of factors to take into account, ie; how wide are your forks, how long is your draw, how strong are you, how quick you release after drawing and many many more. The best way really is to try different bands and tubes like you would pellets in an air rifle. In the next week I will be listing the full range of Theratube on my Ebay, fitted with my pouches. I don't want to break any rules on here because I'm relatively new myself so you can PM me for some prices before I list them and I could even chuck you a few lengths of Theraband Gold in for free, so you can have a play.


----------

